# Outback 21rs Options



## thunderstruck (Oct 18, 2004)

May be a strange question but has anyone ever seen a 21RS without all options in it. It looks like I will be buying from long distance dealer so I was just wondering before I put down deposit.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Seems like all Outbacks come with all the options. I guess you could order one without all of them.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I've never heard of one that didn't come with virtually all options. They have a "comfort" package, and some other kind of package, "designer" I think. Not sure. If buying long distance ask the dealer to fax you a copy of the build sheet. It's like a new car sticker and lists everything on the unit including the VIN number, as well as the Outback list price which you should deduct 25% from to estimate your purchase price.

Good Luck


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You can ask for a fax of the invoice, it should list all the options, then double check it against the feature list in the brochure.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

To answer your question ALL Outbacks come with every options- Comfort and Designer Package, Gas/Electric Water Heater, Oven, Stab Jacks (with Sand Pads),Outside Shower, 2-Security Lights, Tub Surround, Outside Cook Center, Spare Tire Complete, Panty Drawers. Some of the new units will have a Aluminum Picnic Table some will have Slide out Storage Drawer,Except 21RS and 25RSS. The only way we can order (dealer) a unit is floorplan and color.
Hope this helps

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

They all definitely seem to come decked out.

Hey Ken, you mention an Aluminum Picnic Table, is that an upgrade of the removable dinette table with that plastic top-surface? I managed to put a ring in my table by putting a hot cup on it, and have been wondering about replacing with the same or trying something different...

Chet.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Chet
The picnic table will be replacing the slideout storage tray in the front compartment on some of the units. The table has a solid top with folding legs that fold flat and slide in tracks mounted in the top of the compartment.
Ken
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Ahhh... gotcha. Sounds like a cool feature. I kinda like that slideout drawer though, it fits lots of stuff and keeps it very accessable...

Thanks Ken!

Chet.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Ken-
I know this topic is starting to veer off, but is the table coming with all the new models?? I just ordered a 28rs-ds, wondering what option this will have??

Thanks


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

And, to veer even more off topic, Ken. From all of us at the forum, thanks for the help you give. It is much appreciated.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I second that!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I second that!


----------



## thunderstruck (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you Ken you have put my mind at ease. sunny We also had dealer fax window sticker But it does not tell all so







THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hey Coachlight RV,

Where can I get those "panty" drawers you mentioned.







Sounds like you guys are having too much fun at the dealership!

Walter


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

The New table should be coming out soon on all units by now, But Keystone put a hold on this for a couple of weeks. I have some with the new table and some without the table. From what I've been told sometime in the 2005 model this will come on all Outbacks. Also sorry for my spelling on my other reply

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Ken thanks for the info! I'll 3rd or 4th it, we all appreciate the inside scoop







and any comments that you have.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Ken,

Do you have any idea if the table could be retrofitted if you had the slideout tray. I'm planning on getting a 26RS in the next two weeks and I like the idea of the table better than the tray in the front storage compartment. I had already decided to take the tray out since for me it seems to waste space that I will need for bulky camping gear.

Thanks,


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Mark
I'm sure this can be done,but the compartment door on these are a little taller than the doors with the slideout trays.
Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks Ken,

That's really useful info to have. I like the idea of the taller doors. When I was looking at the Outback 26RS last week one thing that worried me a little bit was the size of the doors for that compartment. My Coleman/Fleetwood Tent Trailer has a large front storage trunk with a big lid for easy access. I've been trying to figure out where I can put some of the items I now keep in the front trunk of my tent trailer. A bigger access door would really help. The real problem I see though is that my wife is expecting a new trailer in time for our big group (12 families) camping trip to Death Valley over Presidents Day weekend. If I tell her we have to wait awhile longer to get the new trailer I may not make it past Valentines Day. Well I better get some flowers ordered just in case.

Thanks Again,


----------

